# Wild Oregano Oil for Fibro



## LindaB

Yesterday, I posted a question on the IBS board about this oil. This morning I did a little more looking and found this statement by Zoltan P. Rona, MD, MSc that I thought might be pertinent here:Oil of oregano is antiviral, antibacterial, antifungal and antiparasitic. It also has strong antioxidant and anti-inflammatory effects and is an ideal product to use for people that suffer from CFS and/or fibromyalgia. This is not regular oregano but a wild form (wild mountain oregano, vulgare species) of the spice which has, until recently, not been available in Canada. Do not use a substitute or oregano from a grocery store because it will have no effect. The only companies that currently market an effective wild oregano oil supplement are the North American Herb and Spice Company and Phytogenics. Many health food stores and natural health care practitioners carry these. For most infections, I recommend both of the following:1)Oregamax capsules (this is the crushed dry oregano plant) - 2 capsules 3 times dailyand 2)Super (Professional Strength) Oil of Oregano - 2 drops under the tongue 3 times dailyOil of oregano can be used topically for itches, infections of the skin, gums, teeth and just about any orifice in the body. Exercise care if you use it in the genital region where it is best mixed with olive oil or coconut oil before application (1 drop per teaspoon of olive oil or coconut oil/butter).These are adult doses. There are no side effects and both are compatible with any other natural remedy or prescription drug. For more information on wild oregano, see ï¿½The Cure is in the Cupboardï¿½ by Dr. Cass Ingram.Also, itï¿½s a good idea to complement colloidal silver as well as oregano oil with a good acidophilus supplement (3 capsules or 1 tsp. of the powdered version daily). Both natural antimicrobials are compatible with each other. Taking them together might help decrease the recovery time but no one has really studied the combination versus the products individually.


----------

